# bleach anime manga question



## gigcees (Nov 30, 2010)

i really like the anime of bleach , and i,ve watched every episode (299) 

would i like the manga ?


----------



## Jolan (Nov 30, 2010)

The manga is like the anime, except no filler, and a badly-made ending that didn't actually end, and it's still going.
So you probably won't like it.


----------



## Zeroneo (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes probably. It's pretty much the same thing plot wise but you might find the action scenes in the manga a bit weird at first but you'll get used to it.


----------



## luke_c (Nov 30, 2010)

It's the same thing minus the shitty fillers, if you like Manga in general you will like it.


----------



## gigcees (Nov 30, 2010)

woow guys , thx for all the fast answers.
I,m buying 1 anime book and see if i really like it ( probably will cuz i read dragonball manga and liked it )

*Posts merged*

woow guys , thx for all the fast answers.
I,m buying 1 anime book and see if i really like it ( probably will cuz i read dragonball manga and liked it )


----------



## Megane (Nov 30, 2010)

The manga is really worth reading only for kubo tite drawing...it's awesome and way much better than the anime.


----------



## mameks (Nov 30, 2010)

Although I've only read vol1, and I've now watched...58 eps, I think the Manga is drawn better...plus, anything without endless fillers is good better than something with


----------



## Warrior522 (Nov 30, 2010)

[opinion]I prefer the anime; the fillers aren't nearly as bad as they are made out to be; one in particular I found more entertaining than the arc it inturrupted. However, the manga is very good too, and as the source materiel, I recommend that; provided you are enjoying the anime, you read it.[/opinion]


----------

